# correction dose maths :/



## bex123 (Jul 28, 2010)

oh help!!! my maths is bad and i am struggling with how the hell i ever first worked out my correction dose , i have never changed it but after tweaking everyhing else it seems like my correction doses are wrong ( insulin sensitivity) the math doesnt make sence ! its set to 1unit reduces me by 2.5...that sent me really hypo every time i corrected! so i changed it to 1u reduces me by 3mmol .... that is still sending me hypo , the book says i have to do an equasion and the result is 1 u reduces me by 7mmol but that doesnt seem right and i dont want to have a high and stay high  what do i do ,

 what doesnt make sence is when i started the pump luckily my first basal was bang on the thing i had to change was my ratio but the original maths would have still made my correction dose 1 u reduces me by 7mmol , i think nursey did the maths wrong to start with


----------



## tracey w (Jul 28, 2010)

bex123 said:


> oh help!!! my maths is bad and i am struggling with how the hell i ever first worked out my correction dose , i have never changed it but after tweaking everyhing else it seems like my correction doses are wrong ( insulin sensitivity) the math doesnt make sence ! its set to 1unit reduces me by 2.5...that sent me really hypo every time i corrected! so i changed it to 1u reduces me by 3mmol .... that is still sending me hypo , the book says i have to do an equasion and the result is 1 u reduces me by 7mmol but that doesnt seem right and i dont want to have a high and stay high  what do i do ,
> 
> what doesnt make sence is when i started the pump luckily my first basal was bang on the thing i had to change was my ratio but the original maths would have still made my correction dose 1 u reduces me by 7mmol , i think nursey did the maths wrong to start with



Not necessarily, we are all different. why dont you try 1 unit reduces by 7mmol, see what happens. I am 1 unit reduces by 4mmol , my consultant thinks im very insulin sensitive. But you may be more so


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jesus, that is sensitive, you must be on just a few units here and there, oh how i envy you.......

My sensitivity changes throughout the day, being more resistant in the morning........


----------



## Viki (Jul 28, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Jesus, that is sensitive, you must be on just a few units here and there, oh how i envy you.......
> 
> My sensitivity changes throughout the day, being more resistant in the morning........



Me too - I'm 1:3 during the day but 1:4 at night. All found through trial and error though im afraid.

Id be a little sceptical about magic formulas etc because we're all so different! But you could try somewhere in the middle (1:5 maybe?) and work from their?


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> My sensitivity changes throughout the day, being more resistant in the morning



Likewise - I'm on a ratio of 1u:4g in the morning, 1u:7g for lunch and 1u:10g in the evening. I'm far more sensitive to insulin during the evening so if I have to make a correction dose I'll often give a lot less than I would say during the morning.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bex, how do you respond to the insulin you take when injecting at meal times?

What would you take for 60g of carbohydrate?


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2010)

I think (?) this is the 500 rule isnt it?

You take your total daily insulin (including basal) and work out 5 days worth. Then you come to an average of the 5 days and divide that number by 500.

So if your average total daily was 25 units you would divide 25 by 500 and you get 5 - so your correction would be 1 unit brings you down 5mmols. This is only a guide so you could use it as a starting point and then tweak it from there.Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 28, 2010)

The 100 rule is for working out correction doses and 500 rule for I:C ratios. 

100 divided by TDD will give you a roundabout correction dose


----------



## tracey w (Jul 28, 2010)

Viki said:


> Me too - I'm 1:3 during the day but 1:4 at night. All found through trial and error though im afraid.
> 
> Id be a little sceptical about magic formulas etc because we're all so different! But you could try somewhere in the middle (1:5 maybe?) and work from their?



My ratios are different, but correction dose seems to remain the same, unless im  very high then i always give a little more. I didnt even know ther was a formula to be honest.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 28, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> The 100 rule is for working out correction doses and 500 rule for I:C ratios.
> 
> 100 divided by TDD will give you a roundabout correction dose



hmm, but a TDD for me would vary by so much, depending on what I eat?


----------



## bex123 (Jul 30, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Bex, how do you respond to the insulin you take when injecting at meal times?
> 
> What would you take for 60g of carbohydrate?



well i pump it , but my ratio for meal times is 0.5u for 10g carb so for 60g of chocolate would be 3u 

so far now i have made the insulin sensitivity 3.5u , havent had a chance to check it though as i havent had a high yet... phoned the nurse yesterday and she thinks the same as me that the calculation does seeem really sensitive so i should just change it by 0.5 untill i get it right


----------

